
Tell HN: Upcoming macOS Chrome change may break copy/pasting code from websites - davnicwil
Just became aware of this and thought I would flag it up for the HN community, as a lot of us here share code on our personal sites and blogs.<p>In a nutshell, it looks like an upcoming change to add &#x27;text substitution support&#x27; to Chrome on MacOS might break code copy&#x2F;pasting code from websites. The change means things like quotes and ellipsis will be substituted for non-ASCII characters, so code containing the affected characters won&#x27;t be valid when copy&#x2F;pasted. According to the Chromium ticket [0] it&#x27;ll land in a few weeks.<p>It appears the issue currently affects StackOverflow. There&#x27;s a question on their meta site [1] with a good description of the problem, that will probably also serve as a good place to look for potential solutions.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bugs.chromium.org&#x2F;p&#x2F;chromium&#x2F;issues&#x2F;detail?id=42434#c134<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;meta.stackoverflow.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;386985
======
duxup
Man why would they do that?

Manipulating the text like that seems like a minimal anesthetic gain for a lot
of headaches.

I copied a thing. I want it to be that thing. I'll deal with the thing myself
if it isn't ideal.

Is there a "paste without dorking it up" option?

~~~
chatmasta
Personally, I'm taking the "use firefox" option.

~~~
duxup
Yeah i'm planning on that for a variety of reasons.

------
nik736
Glad I switched to Safari :) The dev tools are great and it's so lightweight
overall that I never looked back.

